# Aruba Question on which resort



## Mjasp (Feb 26, 2018)

We are planning a trip to Aruba.  I want a clean resort that isn't dated, is clean with no roaches.

I was set on La Cabana, then read reviews and now am undecided.
Then Costa Linda, then read reviews and am undecided
Renaissance but not sure if the location is good.

Reviews can make you batty since many reviews are disgruntled guests.  So owners, come clean and help me out please.

Am I better off just renting a room at the Hyatt, it will be just me and my husband so don't need a big villa but a studio or 1BR will do just fine.

ALL comments welcomed.  We will be renting either from an owner or Hotels.com and not trading.  Miss my Vistana, if I had my TS now I could just rent an extra vacation.
TIA


----------



## Free2Roam (Feb 27, 2018)

Two years ago I stayed at Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort... 2 bdrm lockout, nicely maintained, huge resort across the street from the beach. 

Last year I was at Aruba Beach Club... a studio, on the beach, nice, but not as large or as modern as Divi. My sister was at Playa Linda Beach Resort in a 1 bdrm... also on the beach. In my opinion, Playa Linda was a bit nicer than Aruba Beach Club. The staff was more attentive and the property was livelier. All 3 were clean, I didn't see any roaches. Of those three, Aruba Beach Club was the most dated, but still nice. 

This year we'll be at Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort...also on the beach. My sister toured there last year and really liked it. 

FYI - Playa Linda has an owners forum where owners list weeks for rent... forum.playalinda.com


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 27, 2018)

We own at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, it’s not dated, clean and I’ve never seen a roach!  It’s on the beach and much nicer than any of the previously mentioned TS.


----------



## Free2Roam (Feb 27, 2018)

ilene13 said:


> We own at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, it’s not dated, clean and I’ve never seen a roach!  It’s on the beach and much nicer than any of the previously mentioned TS.


I'm sure it's much nicer, as Marriott locations usually are... also much more expensive. Our exchanges (thru RCI) into the ones mentioned in my prior post were under $1000 for the week, including the points cost and exchange fees. Of course there are additional fees at check-in...pretty much the standard for Caribbean resorts.

If cost is not a factor in your decision, Marriott is the way to go.


----------



## rboesl (Feb 27, 2018)

Been an owner at Divi Village Golf & Beach Resort for 8 years and been there 6 times. Note that Aruba resorts are divided between a low rise section and a high rise section. Divi Village is in the low rise section. Very clean and has been going through room upgrades. Being at Divi Village means you will be able to use facilities at the other Divi low rise resorts. That means many specialty restaurants and 3 different buffets. You will also be closer to Oranjestad. 

Divi Phoenix and Marriott Aruba Ocean Club are part of the high rise section (on opposite ends). There's no sharing of facilities even between Divi Phoenix and the other Divi low rise resorts. The high rise section is closer to an area that offers shopping and several offsite restaurants. But there is a nice walkway that runs between all the high rise resorts that's located between the resorts and the beach. You'll find several vendors and it's a lovely walk in the evening. We have stayed at the RIU Palace (also high rise). Very nice. But the rooms lack washer, dryer, and kitchen facilities.


----------



## mark201235 (Feb 27, 2018)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I'm sure it's much nicer, as Marriott locations usually are... also much more expensive. Our exchanges (thru RCI) into the ones mentioned in my prior post were under $1000 for the week, including the points cost and exchange fees. Of course there are additional fees at check-in...pretty much the standard for Caribbean resorts.
> 
> If cost is not a factor in your decision, Marriott is the way to go.





We will also be at the Divi Phoenix Beach Resort in June via RCI exchange with all-in costs (cost per point to exchange + exchange fee + additional fees/surcharges) at under $950 for the week. There is a Marriott Aruba Surf Club for the same dates on Redweek with a rental price listing of $1750. Looking forward to staying at the Divi, and will put the extra $800 towards food and shopping.

Mark


----------



## Mjasp (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you for your comments so far.  Keep them coming!


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 27, 2018)

The Ren was fully renovated in 2016.  Beautiful rooms and we liked the location.  Down town, walking distance to plenty of restaurants and not too far of a drive from the rest of the island.  Not crowded at all, unlike the high rise area and their private island is really nice. 

We own a condo at Oceania on Eagle Beach and had dinner lunch at Moomba Beach one day and Nois Clubhuis another day.  While that beach is really nice (maybe not as nice as Eagle Beach), it was PACKED. 

We also stayed at the Divi Golf which was good.  Nice rooms, walk across the street to the beach and not overly crowded there either.  We also stayed at La Cabana, which was OK.  We wrote reviews of all our trips in the Marketplace.

For what it's worth, I'd stay at the Ren.


----------



## richontug (Feb 27, 2018)

Divi Phoenix is the best. See my review in Resort Reviews section.


----------



## topmom101 (Mar 1, 2018)

I am an owner at LaCabana and can promise you it's a wonderful resort. In addition, LaCabana is on Eagle beach, which in my opinion is 10 times better than Palm beach where the high rise resorts are located. 

Costa Linda is on the same gorgeous beach and I have never heard anything bad about it. I have been going to Aruba for 12 years and am familiar with most resorts. I also own at the Divi Phoenix, Playa Linda and Marriott. Although the rooms at LaCabana are not luxurious, they were renovated a couple of years ago and are clean and comfortable. The studios are lovely and have a full kitchen. I have never stayed at Costa Linda but wouldn't hesitate to.


----------



## Mjasp (Mar 2, 2018)

rboesl said:


> Divi Phoenix and Marriott Aruba Ocean Club are part of the high rise section (on opposite ends). There's no sharing of facilities even between Divi Phoenix and the other Divi low rise resorts. The high rise section is closer to an area that offers shopping and several offsite restaurants. But there is a nice walkway that runs between all the high rise resorts that's located between the resorts and the beach. You'll find several vendors and it's a lovely walk in the evening. We have stayed at the RIU Palace (also high rise). Very nice. But the rooms lack washer, dryer, and kitchen facilities.



So there is a walkway to go from Divi Phoenix to Hilton?  Someone told me the only way to get there is to walk on the beach.


----------



## rboesl (Mar 2, 2018)

I know from the RIU Palace the paved walkway I mentioned reached all the way to the Marriotts (which would include going past the Hilton) and to at least the RIU Antillas resort in the opposite direction. Looking at the satellite map from Google it appears that walkway also reaches to Divi Phoenix.


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 2, 2018)

Mjasp said:


> So there is a walkway to go from Divi Phoenix to Hilton?  Someone told me the only way to get there is to walk on the beach.



There is a walkway from Divi all the way to the Holiday Inn (which is past the Hilton)


----------



## Mjasp (Mar 2, 2018)

Seaport104 said:


> There is a walkway from Divi all the way to the Holiday Inn (which is past the Hilton)



Thank you!  Is it on the street?


----------



## rboesl (Mar 2, 2018)

No. It's between the beach and the resorts. But you could make the walk on the street as well. A bit more boring in my opinion, though.


----------



## Mjasp (Mar 2, 2018)

rboesl said:


> No. It's between the beach and the resorts. But you could make the walk on the street as well. A bit more boring in my opinion, though.



I've never been there, so please have patience lol.  But, What do you mean "between the beach and the resorts?


----------



## rboesl (Mar 2, 2018)

Sorry, Mjasp, did not mean to be rude. 

All the resorts have beach front. But they also all have a pool and grounds behind their main buildings which face the beach. This walkway, which is paved, has beach on one side and the resort grounds w/pools on the other. You'll also find some vendors and standalone restaurants along the path as well. At night you'll find that temperatures have become a bit more comfortable and the walkway will be lit (a bit differently at each resort) making it a fairly romantic setting. You can stop for a bite to eat or a drink at different points along the way as you walk. When we stayed in the high rise section at the RIU Palace my wife & I took a walk there every evening. One of our fondest memories of Aruba.


----------



## Mjasp (Mar 2, 2018)

rboesl said:


> Sorry, Mjasp, did not mean to be rude.
> 
> All the resorts have beach front. But they also all have a pool and grounds behind their main buildings which face the beach. This walkway, which is paved, has beach on one side and the resort grounds w/pools on the other. You'll also find some vendors and standalone restaurants along the path as well. At night you'll find that temperatures have become a bit more comfortable and the walkway will be lit (a bit differently at each resort) making it a fairly romantic setting. You can stop for a bite to eat or a drink at different points along the way as you walk. When we stayed in the high rise section at the RIU Palace my wife & I took a walk there every evening. One of our fondest memories of Aruba.



You weren't rude at all!  Thank you so much for explaining it to me, I didn't know the hotels were that close that they have a walkway to each resort.  That is great and again I thank you for explaining it to me   Now if I stay at Divi Phoenix, I can walk to the area where all the restaurants are, from what I hear is by the Holiday Inn.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Mar 2, 2018)

To be clear, the walkway being referred to is only in the high rise area from Divi Phoenix up to the Marriott property. Below Divi to Eagle Beach, one would need to walk along the road to get to Eagle Beach and the resorts like LaCabana.


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 2, 2018)

While we haven't made the walk yet, it's my understanding that it's kinda like a boardwalk.


----------



## Mjasp (Mar 2, 2018)

Pappy Mentos said:


> To be clear, the walkway being referred to is only in the high rise area from Divi Phoenix up to the Marriott property. Below Divi to Eagle Beach, one would need to walk along the road to get to Eagle Beach and the resorts like LaCabana.



But it would go from Marriott and Divi to the Hilton/Holiday Inn, correct?


----------



## rboesl (Mar 3, 2018)

That walkway would go to all the resorts between Divi Phoenix and Marriott that have beach front along Palm Beach. Those 2 resorts are at opposite ends of the beach front used by high rise resorts. In the image below you can clearly see a grey line pointed to by the arrow. That's the walkway we've been talking about. Just to the left of the "Palm Beach Police Visibility Team" is Divi Phoenix. That line/walkway runs all along Palm Beach from Divi Phoenix to the Marriott properties in same orientation (between beach & resort property). The Hilton and Holiday Inn properties are along that walkway as are the RUI properties, Hyatt, Playa Linda and others.


----------



## Maryanne1234567 (Oct 19, 2018)

I tend to prefer Eagle Beach to avoid the crowds and be sure of getting a palapa for shade.  Lately I’ve been partial to Paradise Beach Villas.  It’s a smaller resort, quiet, and palapas always available.  Units have been updated and are spacious compared to the Aruba Beach Club (which I like, but it’s a studio). I was disappointed with the Renaissance - very small compared to PBV.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 20, 2018)

Maryanne1234567 said:


> I tend to prefer Eagle Beach to avoid the crowds and be sure of getting a palapa for shade.  Lately I’ve been partial to Paradise Beach Villas.  It’s a smaller resort, quiet, and palapas always available.  Units have been updated and are spacious compared to the Aruba Beach Club (which I like, but it’s a studio). I was disappointed with the Renaissance - very small compared to PBV.



We loved our large, spacious 1-BR at Paradise Beach Villas last year, right across from Eagle Beach. It was easy to get an exchange thru Platinum Interchange, and the staff was great - they gave us an oceanfront view (corner with huge balcony overlooking both pool and ocean) on request for a special b-day. It's next to La Cabana, not as large a property and not as set back from the ocean. It was our first trip to Aruba, and would go back to this resort in a Cincinnati second.


----------



## Dmconn1 (Oct 21, 2018)

We own 3 weeks at Costa Linda and love it there.  The beach is gorgeous and the beach attendants are wonderful.  The units are all updated, with new furniture placed in all of the units this year.  There are many activities during the day but very quiet at night.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 16, 2018)

I’ve never heard anything bad about Costa Linda. If I were to stay on Eagle Beach that’s where I’d go.


----------



## quezsmith (Nov 12, 2019)

topmom101 said:


> I am an owner at LaCabana and can promise you it's a wonderful resort. In addition, LaCabana is on Eagle beach, which in my opinion is 10 times better than Palm beach where the high rise resorts are located.
> 
> Costa Linda is on the same gorgeous beach and I have never heard anything bad about it. I have been going to Aruba for 12 years and am familiar with most resorts. I also own at the Divi Phoenix, Playa Linda and Marriott. Although the rooms at LaCabana are not luxurious, they were renovated a couple of years ago and are clean and comfortable. The studios are lovely and have a full kitchen. I have never stayed at Costa Linda but wouldn't hesitate to.


HI!  I am torn between La Cabana and Marriott and saw your post.  We are looking for somewhere that is fun (we are a young 50 yr old couple) and will be able to explore.  We love to go out to dinner every night and try different restaurants.  We also love pool bars and meeting new people.  What do you suggest?  This is our first trip to Aruba.  So excited.


----------



## topmom101 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi quezsmith, boy, it’s a tough choice. Obviously, Marriott is on a totally different class than LaCabana. I spend one week at each resort and love them equally for different reason. But, if I had to choose, I’d go with Marriott.


----------



## quezsmith (Nov 14, 2019)

topmom101 said:


> Hi quezsmith, boy, it’s a tough choice. Obviously, Marriott is on a totally different class than LaCabana. I spend one week at each resort and love them equally for different reason. But, if I had to choose, I’d go with Marriott.


Excellent.  I just booked the Marriott but as I was booking it - I was very tempted to book the Renaissance Aruba Beach Resort & Casino just because of the beach and flamingos!!!  Any other suggestions for our trip?  We will be there the 2nd week of May (2020).


----------



## topmom101 (Nov 14, 2019)

I have also been tempted by the Renaissance. I would book a day or two as an extension to my trip but I can’t see spending a whole week in town. 

There is a fairly new restaurant very close to the Marriott called Oak and it’s absolutely fantastic. It’s gaining popularity rapidly and I strongly suggest making a reservation the moment you arrive. Equally as good is Wacky Wahoo, reservations also a must. If you are renting a car and are looking for a more “local” experience, drive to Saveneta and have lunch or dinner at Zeerover. It’s out of the tourist area and up to a year or so ago, it was only patronized by local people. Unfortunately, thanks to social media, the secret is out and now, at times, the line to place an order is very long. Still, worth the trip, especially if you go for lunch. Avoid weekends and they are closed on Mondays. They only serve fresh caught shrimp and fish. No menu. Cheap. Paper plates. On the water with amazing views. Sunset is spectacular.

Also, if you have a car, I suggest packing a cooler and spending some time at Eagle Beach and Arashi Beach. In my opinion, they are the best beaches in Aruba. Bring your towels and rent beach chairs. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## quezsmith (Nov 14, 2019)

topmom101 said:


> I have also been tempted by the Renaissance. I would book a day or two as an extension to my trip but I can’t see spending a whole week in town.
> 
> There is a fairly new restaurant very close to the Marriott called Oak and it’s absolutely fantastic. It’s gaining popularity rapidly and I strongly suggest making a reservation the moment you arrive. Equally as good is Wacky Wahoo, reservations also a must. If you are renting a car and are looking for a more “local” experience, drive to Saveneta and have lunch or dinner at Zeerover. It’s out of the tourist area and up to a year or so ago, it was only patronized by local people. Unfortunately, thanks to social media, the secret is out and now, at times, the line to place an order is very long. Still, worth the trip, especially if you go for lunch. Avoid weekends and they are closed on Mondays. They only serve fresh caught shrimp and fish. No menu. Cheap. Paper plates. On the water with amazing views. Sunset is spectacular.
> 
> Also, if you have a car, I suggest packing a cooler and spending some time at Eagle Beach and Arashi Beach. In my opinion, they are the best beaches in Aruba. Bring your towels and rent beach chairs. I hope you enjoy your stay.


I can’t thank you enough!!! I’ll try to book a night at the Renaissance and we will definitely rent a Jeep!!!


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 14, 2019)

quezsmith said:


> Excellent.  I just booked the Marriott but as I was booking it - I was very tempted to book the Renaissance Aruba Beach Resort & Casino just because of the beach and flamingos!!!  Any other suggestions for our trip?  We will be there the 2nd week of May (2020).


We have gone to Aruba for 31 years.  We own 3 platinum weeks at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  Here is a list of our favorite restaurants— you can make reservations at most of them on line:
Madame Janette
Yemanja Grill
Chalet Suisse
El Gaucho
Wilhelmina 
Blossoms 
Trattoria da Vittorio 
We also rent a car from Top Drive.  I would do it all ahead of time.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 19, 2019)

regarding the Walkway in front of the Hilton.  There are some restaurant/bar spaces more or less blocking the route to the Marriot.  You basically need to do a short stint on the stand.  

I also recommend reserving a car ahead of time,  depending on the time of year, it is possible to have cars sell out at various agencies.  

Concur with Oak - it was excellent.  

have stayed at  Divi Phoenix, Costa Linda, and Playa Linda.  We ended up buying 4 weeks at Playa Linda.   Prefer being where lots to do/see right there rather than requiring driving.  (even though we always get a car and use it about every other day for dinner or groceries or Sunday football.)   Eagle Beach is better, but this one is A-ok as well.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 29, 2019)

We were at Costa Linda a few years ago and loved it there.  We never rented a car because it was so easy to grab the Aruba bus across the street if we wanted to go to the High Rise section, which was very active and noisy; but we had a good time there.  When we had enough we caught the bus back to the Costa Linda and enjoyed peace and quiet while sitting on our lanai sipping cocktails.   One Happy Island ~ Gotta Love it!!!!


----------



## qlaval (Nov 29, 2019)

quezsmith said:


> I can’t thank you enough!!! I’ll try to book a night at the Renaissance and we will definitely rent a Jeep!!!



The private island and the flamingos Aaahhh...!


----------

